# PORTER-CABLE 15-Amp 10" Table Saw PCB220 Job site saw



## 747DRVR (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow,that is a brutal review.I can't believe the fence lock handle was designed so poorly.At $330 this is not an inexpensive saw and you expect much more.Welcome to the site.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, I would really like to hear their excuse for this one, let me know if they provide one


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Get your money back and go to Depot and buy a Ridgid.
I'm really surprised at PC for putting this junk out.


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

PC ain't what it used to be.


----------



## B0000stwagen (Feb 4, 2012)

I have this saw. While I do have some buyers remorse, it is only about the nonstandard throat plate and 1/2" arbor. The fence lock lowers to where it can't come into interference with the workpiece. From the picture, it looks like you may have hooked the back edge over the out feed support rather than the rail on the rear of the table. This may be preventing your fence lock from fully lowering.


----------



## B0000stwagen (Feb 4, 2012)

Edit: just to be clear… by 1/2" arbor, I was referring to the arbor shaft length accommodating 1/2" dado set max. The arbor shaft diameter is standard 5/8".


----------



## jimr (Jun 15, 2007)

I have the Hitachi version and the miter gauge would not slide in the slot. it was bent I emailed them to no avail I straightened it and it works but not the best. I am going to save up for a Bosch


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I have the contractors ts by Ryobi, looks identical, but the fence is solid as a rock. although the plastic parts do worry me but thats a sign of the times. I know what you mean about scooting on a garage floor, but I plan to design a bench it can fit into, that is unless I get an older Craftsman TS I saw on Craigslist. I cut my teeth on a Craftsman and can do just about anything on that saw. Cast iron is always flat, plus you can design a nice router extension on the right hand side and save much time.


----------



## WillMat (Apr 8, 2012)

I have the same saw, but never found any of the above problems wrong with mine. It sounds to me like one that saw was returned, and then resold, or had been dropped during shipment, and had some parts missing.

On mine, all the bolts and screws had washers with them, and were inside heat sealed bags.

The table on mine is flat, and you can see they are machined flat, so the one above must have been damaged somehow.

The fence on mine does not budge when locked down. They did have the fence lock a little too tight from the factory, and a quick adjustment cured that.

At the local Lowes, the one on the floor that was in the box, sitting behind the display model, had a damaged box, especially the bottom, and had been taped up. I wouldn't buy it, and had them to get another from their stock in the back. Counting the display, they had five on hand.


----------



## Bradpaulp (Mar 18, 2014)

I just picked this saw up and very happy with it minus the weird insert plate. Anyone ever make a zci for this? Be very happy to see results and how you did it.


----------

